# Member's names OK in questions?



## giggler (Apr 1, 2017)

Is it OK if I start a new thread directed at a member by name?

Like, if somebody wrote, " Hey Giggler, why do people stand in line for BBQ in Austin Tx?"

Or "Dear X, why the heck is clam chowder so much better in Boston?"

I think there is a way to PM people directly, but half the fun of this list is to get all the other viewpoints. Like " BBQ is for suckers" or something funny!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sure, unless the Member is offended.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 1, 2017)

And there is always the possibility that the particular member questioned might be gone for weeks.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 1, 2017)

gig, just address me as RF....  and everyone will know who you're talking about.


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 1, 2017)

OK, I'll ask a ? RF. I've always wondered why your screen name is roadfix. I know you don't fix roads for a living. Just curious.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 1, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> OK, I'll ask a ? RF. I've always wondered why your screen name is roadfix. I know you don't fix roads for a living. Just curious.


During my serious cycling days I rode a fixed gear bicycle on the road.   My username was roadfix on cycling forums.   I also use that name on other, non-cycling related forums as well.
But these days I ride my mountain bike on trails.....   it's a lot safer not riding on the streets.     But I'm still roadfix.


----------



## tenspeed (Apr 1, 2017)

roadfix said:


> During my serious cycling days I rode a fixed gear bicycle on the road.   My username was roadfix on cycling forums.


roadfixie?


----------



## roadfix (Apr 1, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> roadfixie?


I was The Fixer on another cycling forum....


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2017)

roadfix said:


> But these days I ride my mountain bike on trails.....   it's a lot safer not riding on the streets.     But I'm still roadfix.




Yeah because you have brakes!!


----------

